# How is the best way to make a yeast starter for Pee



## grassybranchwines (Apr 4, 2013)

I have dumped out all of my slurries last fall. What can I use as a starter for my lemon skeeter pee?


----------



## Tess (Apr 4, 2013)

Put Skeeter Pee in your youtube search. there is a guy named Po that makes his started from the actual skeeter pee your making. I have some pee fermenting right now and it going along great and I followed his lead on the starter!


----------



## Tess (Apr 4, 2013)

I didnt ferment mine in a Carboy though. Got my in a bucket with lots of lemon peels for taste. I have six gallons going!!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 4, 2013)

1 cup White Welches Grape Juice with a starting gravity of 1.100. 
1/4 tsp yeast nutrient
1/8 tsp yeast energizer
6 tsp Lemon Must added a Teaspoon per day. 
Yeast. Preferably EC 1118


----------

